# testing New Raynox DCR-250 add-on lens - Jumping Spider



## cgipson1 (Sep 27, 2011)

couple of quick test shots with OC flash (mildly diffused)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 27, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice!



Thanks! Lens works pretty well! Really cuts DOF though... will have to get used to that!


----------



## shootnride (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the image is very sharp!


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lens seems to work pretty well for its cost. I'm impressed.  The bottom one has three blemishes at upper right and one at upper left - not sure if it is camera or lens.  They might be in the first too but they fall on the leg so can't be seen.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 27, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Lens seems to work pretty well for its cost. I'm impressed.  The bottom one has three blemishes at upper right and one at upper left - not sure if it is camera or lens.  They might be in the first too but they fall on the leg so can't be seen.



Blemishes fixed... Uploaded the pre-fixed image accidentally! Waiting on a sensor cleaning kit to arrive!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 27, 2011)

shootnride said:


> I think the image is very sharp!



Thanks... I am really happy with this little inexpensive lens addition! It has far exceeded my expectations!


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe play a bit with the low end of the gamma curve to see if you can get some of the details up in the dark areas around the eyes - just a bit contrasty, can sacrifice a little in the midtones to boost the low end?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 27, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Maybe play a bit with the low end of the gamma curve to see if you can get some of the details up in the dark areas around the eyes - just a bit contrasty, can sacrifice a little in the midtones to boost the low end?



This one is a little better in the areas you spoke of (after I tinkered with it a bit...) and I did a crop on it also.. about 80%, not even a max crop... this spider was about a 1/2" long, so the new lens really magnifies a lot!


----------

